# FSH



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*FSH*

*WHAT IS IT?*

Follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) is a hormone produced by the pituitary gland that activates ovulation in women.

FSH is an acronym for follicle stimulating hormone. FSH is one of several reproductive hormones that our bodies should be producing at certain ranges during certain times in each ovulatory cycle, in order for optimal ovulation to occur. FSH, which is produced by our pituitary gland, does what its name implies -- it stimulates follicles to grow. Within our ovaries, follicles are the structures that contain the egg cells.

Given all of the above, FSH is a pretty important hormone to the conception process. A number of things can go wrong in a body that would lead to inadequate production or overproduction of this and other hormones. When the ranges that have been determined as optimal for conception are thrown off one way or another, a problem can result.

You start generating FSH during your period in response to a signal from the Pituitary Gland. It prompts follicles in both ovaries to begin maturing eggs.

High levels of FSH in the early part of the cycle are often taken to be an indicator that egg reserves are running low, but this is not always the case - there could merely be an overall imbalance of hormones.

Low levels of FSH can be an indicator of Polycystic Ovary Syndrome

FSH (and other hormone) levels can fluctuate as affected by environment, stress, illness, etc. Generally, the lower the FSH, the better for fertility.

Most docs like to see numbers below 15 mIU/ml.


----------

